# ZFS filesystem and kernel support



## papelboyl1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I had a look at /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC and /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/NOTES for references of ZFS and I can't find it. Does FBSD FreeBSD support ZFS automatically?

Thank you.

ps. I searched the forum and the net for what I'm looking for and had no success.


----------



## kpa (Feb 28, 2012)

It's built as kernel modules, zfs.ko and opensolaris.ko. I don't think there's a way to build it into the kernel directly. You can set WITHOUT_ZFS in /etc/src.conf if you don't want it to be built at all.


----------



## ahavatar (Feb 28, 2012)

Recent versions of FreeBSD support ZFS out of box, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/filesystems-zfs.html


----------

